# Cubase 10.5



## lucor

Just dropped!








Cubase 11 out now!


Learn more about the new features here!




new.steinberg.net


----------



## WERNERBROS

Well, well. Let's see...


----------



## JW

Video export!! Finally!


----------



## Jaap

Nice, video export!

Bit a bummer that the upgrade price went up 10 euro....


----------



## DS_Joost

Meh. Video export should've been added back in years ago (I mean, Cubase IS the premier film scoring DAW and this shouldn't have been a paid upgrade. Maybe for Ableton. But not for THE. PREMIER. FILM. SCORING. DAW.) This is a hill I will die on. Any DAW parading around as the film scoring DAW should have this by default day one and without any cost whatsoever.

No improvements to the goddamn infuriating automation system. Seriously Steinberg, get rid of those ''quick'' controls. They are anything but. Look at how Studio One does it. Or Reason. Or Ableton. Or simply put, any other DAW (not DP though, oh no...)

Also, still no bezier curves in the midi editor? Still? Really Steinberg?

No improvements to expression maps. No improvements to making the lower zone mixer actually usable (why the switching between pages?) Combinable select tools but not any other tools. The tempo editor is still from 1999. No way to simply combine instruments. Multiband processing is still a complex hodgepodge of duplicating tracks and filtering with different plugins.

Import tracks dialog seems half decent... but there is a better example in Studio One. The way Steinberg introduced it has been surpassed years ago already. No polyphonic audio chord detection or manipulating. No way of dragging in multiple instruments from the browser, or effects. No way of automating plugins that are added to specific regions only (which makes this whole feature, well, unusable still).

Not impressed with this update. Maybe the workflow improvements that aren't displayed on the new features page are worth something.

Ah well, at least they got rid of those awful looking glossy midi regions...

I might come across as a Studio One fanboy, because I am, I am not gonna lie. But seriously Steinberg, this update costs 60 euros. Studio One 4.5 was free. Free! And it was way, waaaaaaay bigger than this.

Edit: don't get me wrong, I love Cubase still and always will have a soft spot for it. It's just that I don't like having to pay for features that should be free. Like coloring the goddamn mixing channels. Seriously, this is a big feature?


----------



## lucor

It's indeed nice to have video export back, but the fact that they removed that feature in Cubase 9 and now proudly re-introduce it as a "new" feature, takes Steinberg's already questionable update policy to a whole new level.


----------



## 5Lives

Wow they finally added a smart tool. Hell has frozen over. I wonder if it works in automation lanes though...


----------



## chrisphan

lucor said:


> It's indeed nice to have video export back, but the fact that they removed that feature in Cubase 9 and now proudly re-introduce it as a "new" feature, takes Steinberg's already questionable update policy to a whole new level.


Same for clicking the top bar to activate loop. Sometimes I feel like they just introduce problems only to brand it as a new feature later. Won't update this time


----------



## mscp

Stability check?


----------



## lucor

Phil81 said:


> Stability check?


Opened my main template and played around for 10 minutes, so far everything works perfectly. I think no more color gradients on midi/audio events is my favourite feature so far... Looks very sexy. Now they only have to make those waveforms prettier.


----------



## mscp

lucor said:


> Opened my main template and played around for 10 minutes, so far everything works perfectly. I think no more color gradients on midi/audio events is my favourite feature so far... Looks very sexy. Now they only have to make those waveforms prettier.



How about HiDPI. Have they fixed that mess?


----------



## rollasoc

chrisphan said:


> Won't update this time


For me the Spectral comparison EQ is worth the price.
Previously, I had a tendency to add instances of Neutron EQ on tracks, fix any frequency clashes, then either leave them there, or more often than not, copy the EQ settings to the channel EQ and remove the Neutron instances. So it will save me time, by never having to do that again. (plus I'm now seriously thinking of selling Neutron?!?)


----------



## Monkberry

Phil81 said:


> How about HiDPI. Have they fixed that mess?


Had a quick look on the Steinberg site but no mention of HiDPI. My eyes are not happy!


----------



## Monkberry

Steiny says they will have another maintenance update in the future and HiDPI is a priority. At least it's mentioned. Not a bad update otherwise.


----------



## NODZ

This looks pretty good so far. Colored Mixertracks. Project to Project transfer of tracks. I am happy that they brought the Video Export back and made it even better, than the last time. But this also makes me sad. As mentioned by lucor: Removing a feature to bring it back later is questionable.


----------



## jamwerks

Still no advanced CC drawing, like possible with automation lines ? WTF !!!


----------



## 5Lives

Honestly for $60, wayyyy better than what Avid is doing with Pro Tools. Even Studio One has really trailed off in terms of frequency of updates and still don’t address a lot of longtime concerns. Logic is still the king of updates though...cuz they’re all free since 2010 or something


----------



## lucor

Found my first problem: I can't import tracks from my orchestral templates, as soon as the loading bar finishes I get a spinning ball of death and C10.5 becomes unusuable until I force quit it.
Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## eross2121

I bought cubase 10 in august. what is the upgrade price to 10.5? i can’t find it


----------



## Guffy

Still no midi bezier curves?

Lul.

Edit: Not even HiDPI? Good thing i'm getting this for free with grace period, otherwise i'd never pay 60 bucks for something that should have been free in the first place.


----------



## jononotbono

I couldn’t care less about Bézier curves in midi. There’s only 128 steps in midi. I guess it would look prettier but after a lot of thought since so many people displayed outrage of the last Cubase release not having Bézier curves for midi, I personally don’t see the point at all. The midi editing side of things in Cubase is the best thing about Cubase and having nice smooth curves isn’t going to change how many steps midi has. Each to their own I guess.

video export! Now THAT, in the words of Mark Corrigan, is ticketyboo!


----------



## brenneisen

5Lives said:


> I wonder if it works in automation lanes though...



it does @ 3m07s


----------



## Monkberry

eross2121 said:


> I bought cubase 10 in august. what is the upgrade price to 10.5? i can’t find it


The grace period for free update from Cubase 10 pro is if you bought it within 6 weeks prior to today so August does not qualify. $59 for your 10.5 update.


----------



## Guffy

jononotbono said:


> I couldn’t care less about Bézier curves in midi. There’s only 128 steps in midi. I guess it would look prettier but after a lot of thought since so many people displayed outrage of the last Cubase release not having Bézier curves for midi, I personally don’t see the point at all. The midi editing side of things in Cubase is the best thing about Cubase and having nice smooth curves isn’t going to change how many steps midi has. Each to their own I guess.
> 
> video export! Now THAT, in the words of Mark Corrigan, is ticketyboo!



It's just way quicker to get a smooth crescendo when you have Point A and B and instantly are able to adjust point B to whatever dynamic you want without having to redraw the entire curve.


----------



## Monkberry

I love that monitor on the Cubase 10.5 update announcement page. Interesting since HiDPI was not fixed, lol.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

I see a lot of recreational outrage in this thread.


----------



## MarcusD

If I'm not mistaken, you can draw the CC1 automation in the edit window, then map a CC in the project window to a bezier ( CC 1 ) ) and you can use the bezier to control the overall dynamic of the CC data in the edit window. 

You can definetly map normal bezier to any CC and automate from the project window, but I assume it wont be at the same resolution.

EDIT: they fixed the scaling on mixer track pictures box?


----------



## Guffy

MarcusD said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you can draw the CC1 automation in the edit window, then map a CC in the project window to a bezier ( CC 1 ) ) and you can use the bezier to control the overall dynamic of the CC data in the edit window. Pretty sure you can.



🤢


----------



## Audio Birdi

paying $50 / £50 / €50 for full coloured / colored mixer tracks and video export, I can't stop laughing at the hilarity of these being marketed as paid-for feature upgrades!


----------



## IoannisGutevas

Every time I see a Cubase update I get excited for a minute and then disappointed. I have absolutely no issue with developers stealing good ideas from others and implement them into their own DAW making the workflow better and the whole user experience more satisfying. 

What I cannot understand though and it just pisses me off with Steinberg's team is that although they can make some of the weirdest and complex stuff work they fail to implement simple workflow features for years now. 

I guess with the rise of Studio One they are forced a bit to up their game and implement some new actual workflow features but for the love of God, it's 2019. Kontakt is king atm and most Cubase users (if not all) use it more or less. Isn't it time dear Steinberg to fix those midi channels or Instrument tracks so when we have a midi track on the project window the corresponding audio output to be selected in the mixer window? Cause right now if you use Kontakt as a host for more than 1 instrument the mixer page becomes almost useless. Also, how difficult it is for the automation of the midi track to be under the track and not all bunched up under a rack instrument track which makes it a waste of time to look for 1 automation track among others and edit it?

I know there are workarounds to these things but my point is that there shouldn't be. Not for a DAW that's so advanced as Cubase and it can implement features that a lot more complex than these basic things that will make every composers life a lot easier.


----------



## osum

lucor said:


> Found my first problem: I can't import tracks from my orchestral templates, as soon as the loading bar finishes I get a spinning ball of death and C10.5 becomes unusuable until I force quit it.
> Anyone else have the same problem?



Yes, same for me here.


----------



## J-M

Meh...I've skipped every 0.5 update and looks like I'm skipping this one too. Those colorized mixer channels look nice, though. Call me when there's proper support for HiDPI screens and the software is a bit more responsive with a big template. :D


----------



## 5Lives

brenneisen said:


> it does @ 3m07s




Oh praise the Lord. Finally!


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

Any addition of track freeze multiple tracks at a time?


----------



## MarcusD

Thoughts so far: 

Only major useful thing is the new track import function and being able to export video. 

The Tap delay is nice plugin. 

MIDI looks a little cleaner in the main edit window.

The EQ is handy but still lacks auto gain function. Not going to use it as one has Pro Q3.

_The one thing I never liked about the channel strip is you only have the option to make the channel strip pre or post. Why not just abolish this entirely so you're not limited by it for building a signal chain using the strip (and your own plugins) in the order you choose?_

I like you can now colour the mixer + the track names are much easier to read.

Track pictures box is still broken and only scales to the size of a pea.

Padshop 2 is nice.

Really not fussed about the tool merge function.

Nice they have made track archives give you an option to make it compatible with previous versions.

So far... Should have been a free update TBH.


----------



## jneebz

Monkberry said:


> The grace period for free update from Cubase 10 pro is if you bought it within 6 weeks prior to today so August does not qualify. $59 for your 10.5 update.


What if I bought it in June but didn’t register it?


----------



## givemenoughrope

The spectral eq comparison thing seems useful but I’ve already dealt with finding workarounds, albeit quick and dirty ones, for the lack of video export and track import features. So, i dunno...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

The delay alone is worth the upgrade price to me... exactly what I've been thinking about in the last few weeks... a delay with a lot of control and individual effects per delay. 

Although the track importing crash mentioned here is concerning... looks like there is focus on features and getting it sold with cool fancy functions but negligence regarding basic functionality and stability.


----------



## Monkberry

jneebz said:


> What if I bought it in June but didn’t register it?


From Steinberg.net - Customers who have activated Cubase Pro 10, Cubase Artist 10 and Cubase Elements 10 or earlier versions since October 16, 2019, are or will be eligible for a free, downloadable Grace Period update to the latest version, respectively.


----------



## ChazC

DarkestShadow said:


> The delay alone is worth the upgrade price to me... exactly what I've been thinking about in the last few weeks... a delay with a lot of control and individual effects per delay.



Yeah, I really don't understand all the hate levelled at this update tbh. The new delay is insanely useful, as is the smart tool (finally) plus the coloured mixer tracks to help take away the drab mixer. On top of that there's the new import functions, again, included in the update price. I guess there's no pleasing some people!

What really annoys me is all the posts on FaceBook about 10.5 crashing on Win7. I have no sympathy at all - how long has it been since Steinberg announced Win10 compatibility only 9.5, 10? It's not like it's just been dropped out of nowhere just now - even if it had just been announced, if Win7 is not supported and you rely on Cubase why on earth would you risk it let alone kick off if it does crash? Nope, no sympathy at all I'm afraid.

Maybe I'm feeling a little spoiled because of the many years of Pro Tools (non)updates then their terrible 'support'plan. For $89 AUD it seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## Monkberry

There's a decent amount of nice features in this .5 update to make it worthwhile for me. I might prefer to get it free but I'm not complaining since they have stated today that HiDPI is a priority and there will be another Maintenance update before CB11. Hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## Monkberry

ChazC said:


> Yeah, I really don't understand all the hate levelled at this update tbh. The new delay is insanely useful, as is the smart tool (finally) plus the coloured mixer tracks to help take away the drab mixer. On top of that there's the new import functions, again, included in the update price. I guess there's no pleasing some people!
> 
> What really annoys me is all the posts on FaceBook about 10.5 crashing on Win7. I have no sympathy at all - how long has it been since Steinberg announced Win10 compatibility only 9.5, 10? It's not like it's just been dropped out of nowhere just now - even if it had just been announced, if Win7 is not supported and you rely on Cubase why on earth would you risk it let alone kick off if it does crash? Nope, no sympathy at all I'm afraid.
> 
> Maybe I'm feeling a little spoiled because of the many years of Pro Tools (non)updates then their terrible 'support'plan. For $89 AUD it seems like a no-brainer to me.


Totally agree. Let go of Windows 7. There are plenty of Cubase users with success on Windows 10 (I'm one of the many) and software developers are keeping up with coding new plugins for newer OS. Windows 7 is an old OS, were coming up on 2020. Time to move on.


----------



## brenneisen

you can always check grace period availability here:









Grace Period


All customers who activated a product shortly before the release of a newer version are eligible for a free Grace Period update to the new version.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## 5Lives

This is a pretty cheap upgrade and I’m sure they have continued to improve things under the hood as well. I had switched over to Logic after they added disabled tracks but mainly because they have a smart tool (and Thanos for CSS). Otherwise, I preferred Cubase for MIDI writing. I am going to try this and see if I should switch back.


----------



## jononotbono

The smart tool is also something I’m very happy about. The smart tool in Pro Tools is amazing and when using that and then going back into Cubase is a bit of a drag. Very welcome update!

Now hoping for a fast update to the Slate Raven compatibility (although I’ve heard it’s working with 10.5 absolutely fine!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

ChazC said:


> What really annoys me is all the posts on FaceBook about 10.5 crashing on Win7


You mean the Operating System that goes EoL January 2020?
For this very reason our team is working through a replacement and upgrade migration of 100+ Windows Laptops and Desktops

Microsoft will not be issuing Security Updates or patching for the OS at that point
And anyone who wants to professionally remain on it can get extended support for one hefty price tag!

My two cents is that no one at all should still be on Windows 7 if you value the security and future of your systems... rant over


----------



## Jaap

So far everything is working like a charm and loving the update. I really like the spectral comparison EQ and the fact that I can do it so easily from within the mixer or from an instrument track.
The colouring on the mixer is also a big bless to be honest, but what I really love is the new smart tool! After watching the video and testing it out, it found straight away its way in editting here.

Haven't tried the importing yet nor the new padshop and the delay, but otherwise a nice update!


----------



## Guffy

👏


----------



## jononotbono

Jaap said:


> Haven't tried the importing yet nor the new padshop and the delay, but otherwise a nice update!


I must have missed something but importing tracks from other project has been available for a while. Has it changed?

Also I just noticed the Macro section has been updated. This is exciting!


----------



## C-Wave

Monkberry said:


> ce Period update to the latest version





Monkberry said:


> The grace period for free update from Cubase 10 pro is if you bought it within 6 weeks prior to today so August does not qualify. $59 for your 10.5 update.


What if the Cubase Pro was purchased last May but was never activated? Is it eligible for a free upgrade?


----------



## ceemusic

jononotbono said:


> I must have missed something but importing tracks from other project has been available for a while. Has it changed?



You can import different types of tracks instead of just midi & audio.


----------



## brenneisen

jononotbono said:


> Has it changed?



substantially

10






10.5


----------



## jononotbono

Excellent


----------



## matthieuL

"Cycle Mode Activation in the timeline is now optional".
At least !!!!!! Just for this one, I would pay $$$$. What a nightmare currently, I activate accidentaly the cycle mode dozens times by day.


----------



## Monkberry

C-Wave said:


> What if the Cubase Pro was purchased last May but was never activated? Is it eligible for a free upgrade?


Scroll up a few posts to Brenneisen's link for grace period info. You have to input your eLicenser number.


----------



## Monkberry

matthieuL said:


> "Cycle Mode Activation in the timeline is now optional".
> At least !!!!!! Just for this one, I would pay $$$$. What a nightmare currently, I activate accidentaly the cycle mode dozens times by day.


Lol, this alone will cut down on my foul language.


----------



## C-Wave

Monkberry said:


> Scroll up a few posts to Brenneisen's link for grace period info. You have to input your eLicenser number.


So,, since I didn't activate it yet, I only had an activation code, but once I added the activation code in the E-licenser it automtically upgraded the license from the previous Cubase Pro 10 lic. to Pro 10.5 lic.


----------



## germancomponist

Actually, I am working on a project in Cubase 5.  But yeah, I have 10 and will transmit later .... .


----------



## greggybud

lucor said:


> Found my first problem: I can't import tracks from my orchestral templates, as soon as the loading bar finishes I get a spinning ball of death and C10.5 becomes unusuable until I force quit it.
> Anyone else have the same problem?



Yes. I can't import around 200 tracks of disabled Hollywood Orchestra using instances of the latest version of Play. As you described it, it takes a couple minutes to load, then the never-ending "spinning ball". I did let it sit for 25 minutes. Task manager shows Cubase working so it's not a crash.

It would be nice if others confirmed so I can turn this in.

On another slightly related topic:

Since you have a larger template, and I'm assuming all or most tracks disabled, could you please open that project, and simply export any track? Or import an audio track once the project is open and then export that audio track? As soon as you press OK you should get a Windows selector screen to tell where to save the export. All I get is a frozen Cubase except for the mouse. Task manager shows Cubase not working immediately after pressing OK. This worked in C10, but not C10.5

I think this is 2 separate issues, but want to make sure of that.
Feel free to PM me if you wish.


----------



## greggybud

osum said:


> Yes, same for me here.


Could you please give details on track count, disabled? Which library? Did it work in C10?


----------



## EgM

Got the update today, I kinda have to use Cubase even if it annoys me, I'm a two-DAW person, Studio One Pro 4.5 primary and Cubase Pro 10.5 secondary (Used to be primary). Here's my take on Cubase Pro from 9.x to today:


I seriously hope Steinberg gets their things together in order to be competitive looking forward. This update isn't stellar at all and they have quite a lot of work ahead of them in order to compete with Logic, Studio One, Reaper, and the others.

3 points I wish Steinberg had addressed or modified, _moving from 9.5 to 10.5_:

*1* - This isn't a good UI at all, hire a professional ux specialist please... I get how darker themes are more relaxing, but this ain't it. Also, this isn't new for 10 or 9, but every UI element should act/react smoother, mouse wheel scrolling is all over the place, and way too fast! Everything feels like I'm handling a DAW from 1998...









*2* - This is more of a feature request, but this would be such a time saver and ease on the window headaches. StudioOne focuses instrument windows when clicking track if instrument window is opened, reason number one why I switched to Studio One:

Especially nice when working with VEP slaves as it pops the instrument out on the VEP window as well.
(Animated GIF, don't know if it'll animate on this forum or not, click on it, save, etc)








*3* - Also not new since 9 and a feature request I guess but for heaven's sake! Please let me do preliminary mixes from the track list! I think I should've put this number one. Inspector should be for delay +/-, Transpose, Velocity shift, etc







This is my personal opinion, but this upgrade—at least from 9.5 to 10.5 is a total lackluster.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

Really great point that volume and pan should be available in the track list. Drives me crazy. Track freeze is still one track at a time in 10.5.


----------



## EgM

Wow, almost 3 hours and no comments! C'mon, you guys have something to say about 10.5?


----------



## Babe

Nothing much here for me. What get's me is that 2 feature requests that always are at the top of their polls haven't been implemented; wider slide bars and multiple track freeze. The slide bars has to be the easiest fix requested.


----------



## greggybud

Babe said:


> wider slide bars The slide bars has to be the easiest fix requested.



You would think that, but I'm not so sure. I know nothing about code for Cubase, but have spoken with a couple since beta testing. Some of the most simple things are incredibly difficult to achieve since it can be multiple layers of code going back many years.

Some things, such as creating a simple key command to close the history window, would require a lot of resources. The reasoning seems to be quite involved.

I too would like the old fashioned side bars.


----------



## 5Lives

Working great here for me! Though, is there a way to load multiple expression maps into the editor at once? Takes forever to load one by one.


----------



## jneebz

Monkberry said:


> From Steinberg.net - Customers who have activated Cubase Pro 10, Cubase Artist 10 and Cubase Elements 10 or earlier versions since October 16, 2019, are or will be eligible for a free, downloadable Grace Period update to the latest version, respectively.


Thanks very much for that


----------



## zeng

That's a good update.
But can't we still edit CC for multiple midi tracks at the same time??


----------



## elpedro

The price in Australia is $89.00, a decent delay plugin would set you back that much. Been working on a mix this afternoon, so far, so good!


----------



## resonate

Can anyone with 10.5 check if this issue is fixed?









10.0.40 - Disable/Enable Track do not restore Track Quick Controls settings


Yes, but it’s stated and illustrated above that this bug still remains in 10.5.20.




www.steinberg.net


----------



## Atardecer

I was chatting to a very reputable DAW builder today and apparently Steinberg have screwed the pooch is regards to performance on PC in Windows 10 with C 10.5. Short of it (with my relatively poor knowledge) is they've throttled performance of multi-core systems with more than 8 threads to fix an unrelated issue. Essentially if you have 10+ threads they won't be used by Cubase unless you have ASIO guard active. Will wait and see. Sounds like Steinberg.


----------



## Allegro

EgM said:


> *1* - This isn't a good UI at all, hire a professional ux specialist please... I get how darker themes are more relaxing, but this ain't it. Also, this isn't new for 10 or 9, but every UI element should act/react smoother, mouse wheel scrolling is all over the place, and way too fast! Everything feels like I'm handling a DAW from 1998...



I agree. There's absolutely no consistency with design. Inconsistent colors, buttons and dialog boxes. Any symbol can represent anything. UX and Audio Engine, both need help badly

*Setup Window:*






*Preferences:*






*Arrange View:*






*Editor:




*


----------



## SD_HG

Did they fix this one?


----------



## Allegro

SD_HG said:


> Did they fix this one?


I have the English version:


----------



## boxed

jononotbono said:


> I couldn’t care less about Bézier curves in midi. There’s only 128 steps in midi. I guess it would look prettier but after a lot of thought since so many people displayed outrage of the last Cubase release not having Bézier curves for midi, I personally don’t see the point at all. The midi editing side of things in Cubase is the best thing about Cubase and having nice smooth curves isn’t going to change how many steps midi has. Each to their own I guess.
> 
> video export! Now THAT, in the words of Mark Corrigan, is ticketyboo!


I believe there are various tricks to get a lot more than 128 steps of resolution in Midi. Up to 16,384 values instead of 128.


----------



## boxed

Audio Birdi said:


> paying $50 / £50 / €50 for full coloured / colored mixer tracks and video export, I can't stop laughing at the hilarity of these being marketed as paid-for feature upgrades!


How about the various undocumented little workflow & editing enhancements, the demasking feature in the EQ, new delay effects and Padshop 2?


----------



## Guffy

Allegro said:


> I agree. There's absolutely no consistency with design. Inconsistent colors, buttons and dialog boxes. Any symbol can represent anything. UX and Audio Engine, both need help badly


I wish you didn't post this.
Now i can't unsee it.

Just fired up 9.5 after getting crashes on my old projects in 10.5. 9.5 looks so much better.
Might just take some time to get used to the 10.x UI.

Some more inconsistencies in the inspector.


----------



## EgM

ChazC said:


> Yeah, I really don't understand all the hate levelled at this update tbh. The new delay is insanely useful, as is the smart tool (finally) plus the coloured mixer tracks to help take away the drab mixer. On top of that there's the new import functions, again, included in the update price. I guess there's no pleasing some people!



I think most people who own Cubase already own multiple delay plugins, also it's a built-in delay so it serves no purpose outside Cubase.

All the other _enhancements_ are mostly bug fixes and should've been free since 8.x (movie export)


----------



## osum

greggybud said:


> Could you please give details on track count, disabled? Which library? Did it work in C10?



The project from which I'm importing has about 500 instrument tracks with Kontakt, most of them disabled though.
It worked with C10, so I guess it has to do with the enhancements.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

If the update included all the stuff people have been complaining about missing in this thread, but not the enhancements that are included now, they would be fervently condemning their absence.


----------



## 5Lives

I’ve been asking for a smart tool for years - just as PT and Logic and Ableton have had one. Even S1 implemented it. Worth the upgrade just for that.


----------



## jononotbono

It’s absolutely worth the upgrade. It cost £51!

I’m guessing people expect everyone at Steinberg to work for free? How else is Professional software going to ever get maintained and updated? Magic? 😂


----------



## Audio Birdi

boxed said:


> How about the various undocumented little workflow & editing enhancements, the demasking feature in the EQ, new delay effects and Padshop 2?


My point is that they've put these as main-feature upgrades on the main upgrade page. These shouldn't have taken so long to implement and having them labelled in giant font as something remarkable, when other DAWs have added them in free updates, isn't something to go "look, it took us a long time, pay us 50 so you can have them since we listed them as giant features for this upgrade".

I'm glad they're not Avid but when Reaper adds a full-on notation editor in a free update and even a spectrogram where you can fully edit audio inside a track too like a basic version of izotope RX... as a free upgrade. You know you're being taken for a ride for paid-upgrades. 

They STILL haven't fixed the MIDI Ports / channels going AWOL / missing after years of waiting! Fixing bugs should be the priority, but hardly any do and haven't for years. Only the machine crippling ones, not the ones that we've asked to get fixed for many years that essentially break the use of the DAW.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

C-Wave said:


> What if the Cubase Pro was purchased last May but was never activated? Is it eligible for a free upgrade?


Yes


----------



## 5Lives

Reaper is a joke honestly. When is Reaper going to fix their horrendous UI? Same problems apply to every DAW - just in different variations. They also have a much smaller customer base to deal with than Steinberg.


----------



## Audio Birdi

5Lives said:


> Reaper is a joke honestly. When is Reaper going to fix their horrendous UI? Same problems apply to every DAW - just in different variations. They also have a much smaller customer base to deal with than Steinberg.


A very functional DAW for sure, I do agree that the UI does need something more up-to-date and not stuck in the 90s. But functionality and the ability to do pretty much anything and everything as a keyboard shortcut is amazing and insane! Cubase has macros which is very cool. But having tracks as "always active" even when on idle and taking up CPU power for no reason and also having the missing port / channel bug when enabling / disabling tracks is what ultimately drove me away. Disabling / enabling MIDI tracks is useless when the connections get lost.

I do miss the channel strip and Padshop, the update looks great. 

I just feel that they're piling in feature after feature with .5 updates and not fixing legitimate have-been-around-for years bugs.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Atardecer said:


> I was chatting to a very reputable DAW builder today and apparently Steinberg have screwed the pooch is regards to performance on PC in Windows 10 with C 10.5. Short of it (with my relatively poor knowledge) is they've throttled performance of multi-core systems with more than 8 threads to fix an unrelated issue. Essentially if you have 10+ threads they won't be used by Cubase unless you have ASIO guard active. Will wait and see. Sounds like Steinberg.



This doesn't sound correct. I've been testing 10.5 for some time on an 8-core 16 thread machine, and I detect zero performance drop from 10.0. In fact I think its the opposite - I know there used to be a limit on 14 cores, but IIRC that's gone now.


----------



## lucor

jononotbono said:


> It’s absolutely worth the upgrade. It cost £51!
> 
> I’m guessing people expect everyone at Steinberg to work for free? How else is Professional software going to ever get maintained and updated? Magic? 😂



Nobody said anything about free. But the simple fact is that other DAW's like Studio One and REAPER, have updates that are way *more frequen*t, much *bigger in size*, and are more often than not completely *free*. On the other hand with Cubase you get one measly update per year which costs 80 bucks on average.
And those other developers are much much smaller in size and don't have a giant company like Yamaha in their back, and they still seem to have no problems financially.
I love Cubase to death, but I really can't stand Steinberg's policy on updates. Kind of lost hope that it'll ever change, though.


----------



## MarcusD

jononotbono said:


> It’s absolutely worth the upgrade. It cost £51!
> 
> I’m guessing people expect everyone at Steinberg to work for free? How else is Professional software going to ever get maintained and updated? Magic? 😂



Don't take this as me complaining or being unhappy with the update. I really don't mind paying, however I'd rather Steinberg focus on core elements of the software to give the updates better value (everyone will different on this)

Adding new plugins, instruments & some features (which may or may-not get used) is fine. Retrospective Record, Tap Delay & Padshop 2 are great additions and will benefit many people, however I can't help but feel they're more like update-fillers.

As a customer invested in the software, I would much rather Steinberg focus more on the core elements, so fixing issues, streamlining the interface generally bring the most stone-age aspects of Cubase into the modern age with some banging features to boot.

If 10.5 dropped more like:

Video Export, Track Import, Combine Tools, HiDIP fully fixed, Media-Bay totally Re-worked, New Expression Maps Manager and Editor, Re-worked Quick Controls, Edit Multiple MIDI Automation Events, Ability to customize entire software colour scheme (with no pallet limit), Fixed track pictures (mixer), Retrospective Recording, Tap Delay & Padshop 2, Auto gain + addtional bands for channel EQ, revamped inspector lane & Bezier in edit window.

Then I'd be even more happy about spending. I'd drop £80 for an update like that. Having said that, if they do implement fixes & changes in the coming free patches then my opinion slowly starts to become mute - I hope that's the case too, as it's a great product and love using it. 10.5 as a DAW is extremely capable and ticks a lot of boxes. Just hope we don't have to wait until Cubase 11.5 or 12 for it to get where we wish it to be.


----------



## 5Lives

The thing I would pose to everybody bringing up Reaper and S1 is why not use them then vs complain in a Cubase thread? And there you have the answer - because ultimately they’re piss poor compared to Cubase for orchestral composition workflow (and yes I own them). Doesn’t matter if their updates are free if they don’t do what you need. And I’ve been a big fan of S1 for a while (less so these days though because they still don’t address the UI complaints and their updates have become less and less frequent).


----------



## Audio Birdi

5Lives said:


> The thing I would pose to everybody bringing up Reaper and S1 is why not use them then vs complain in a Cubase thread? And there you have the answer - because ultimately they’re piss poor compared to Cubase for orchestral composition workflow (and yes I own them). Doesn’t matter if their updates are free if they don’t do what you need. And I’ve been a big fan of S1 for a while (less so these days though because they still don’t address the UI complaints and their updates have become less and less frequent).


Fair point! I do want Cubase to get better and better, it's a great DAW for sure! Just that they keep piling in features and not fixing bugs. The additional features are great for sure, but bug fixing isn't done much by them.


----------



## Guy Rowland

Guy Rowland said:


> This doesn't sound correct. I've been testing 10.5 for some time on an 8-core 16 thread machine, and I detect zero performance drop from 10.0. In fact I think its the opposite - I know there used to be a limit on 14 cores, but IIRC that's gone now.



I just checked - the 14 core limit (to avoid dropouts) should have gone away in 10.0, it only affected 9.5 and earlier. https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ws-10-audio-dropouts-on-multi-core-CPU-setups . AFAIK there has been no changes to the engine or resource allocation in 10.5


----------



## Studio E

Worst. Update. Ever.

Things still not fixed:
1) I click on a track, but it does not immediately fill-in the midi-data and/or audio that I need to sell to my client
2) The video feature is STILL limited to whatever projects my local directors are sending me. Why can't I seem to load video from Christopher Nolan's current edit?
3) Back to point "1", when I bother to play in a perfect performance of midi or audio, it defaults all notes to some sort of diatonic, diatribe in ionian mode only.
4) I've been running the update for over 12 hours and in that time, not one new client has called.
5) Despite having set perfectly timed loop points, I STILL ended up with a bit of shell in my scrambled eggs. (thanks Steinberg)
6) Still no loading of sex toys in the instrument rack


----------



## Rob Elliott

For those going from 10.0.4 to 10.5 - stability good? (w10) Vid export worth the price of admission IMHO (goodbye divinci) Spectral shaping might make me tell Neutron to hit the road as well.


----------



## MarcusD

Rob Elliott said:


> For those going from 10.0.4 to 10.5 - stability good? (w10) Vid export worth the price of admission IMHO (goodbye divinci) Spectral shaping might make me tell Neutron to hit the road as well.



So far the stability has been rock solid. Can't fault it!


----------



## Rob Elliott

MarcusD said:


> So far the stability has been rock solid. Can't fault it!


Awesome - worse case I can just open 10.0.4. Any tricks needed for 'preferences' or do they migrate smoothly?


----------



## Vin

Real time CPU usage completely messed up here on W10 (updated from 10.0.5).


----------



## Rob Elliott

Vin said:


> Real time CPU usage completely messed up here on W10 (updated from 10.0.5).



:(


----------



## MarcusD

Rob Elliott said:


> Awesome - worse case I can just open 10.0.4. Any tricks needed for 'preferences' or do they migrate smoothly?



I've seen people mention that using the "profile manager" is the better way to go about it. Some people have been experiencing issues importing some things like Key Commands.


----------



## Rob Elliott

MarcusD said:


> I've seen people mention that using the "profile manager" is the better way to go about it. Some people have been experiencing issues importing some things like Key Commands.



Sorry but what is using 'profile manager'?


----------



## Rob Elliott

I save my key commands periodically so replacing that xlm file should be no issue.


----------



## MarcusD

Rob Elliott said:


> I save my key commands periodically so replacing that xlm file should be no issue.



I believe the profile manger (under edit menu) lets you save all your preferences and export them as a file - So if more than 1 person is using the machine & Cubase you can load your own profile in with your preferred set-up, key commands etc...


----------



## chrisphan

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> If the update included all the stuff people have been complaining about missing in this thread, but not the enhancements that are included now, they would be fervently condemning their absence.


No. If you want to speak facts and reasons, you can take a look at this poll result https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=166652 
They implement exactly one feature in the top 10 (2. Video Export - which was in Cubase before), and 3 in the top 20 (15. Full coloured tracks in the Mix Console, and 19. Smart Tool (Range/Select Tool)) 
I don't even love the poll result personally, but if they addressed more things in the list, it would at least make sense to me.


----------



## j_kranz

Anyone using 10.5 with an OS lower than the recommended Mojave? I've read some reports of Waves plugins showing up as a blank GUI, so just curious (still on Sierra here).


----------



## DS_Joost

5Lives said:


> The thing I would pose to everybody bringing up Reaper and S1 is why not use them then vs complain in a Cubase thread? And there you have the answer - because ultimately they’re piss poor compared to Cubase for orchestral composition workflow (and yes I own them). Doesn’t matter if their updates are free if they don’t do what you need. And I’ve been a big fan of S1 for a while (less so these days though because they still don’t address the UI complaints and their updates have become less and less frequent).



Depends on how you do it. I own S1 and am MUCH faster on it than I ever was within Cubase exactly because the first one developed like lightning and the second one started slowly creeping forward evermore. It's not that the software is bad, at all. It's just that there is so much functionality hidden away behind stone age design principles (ahem... automation...) that I just went on to dislike it more and more, and Steinberg's updates of the last few years haven't exactly given me confidence that they can keep up with modern DAW development.

Yes, I say modern DAW development. Modern DAW development is fast and cutthroat, and stealing ideas from everyone and everywhere. I love it, because everyone benefits from this. Steinberg need to operate way faster if they are to stay where they are, in the position they're in.

Look at what is happening with Pro Tools. That dinosaur is ever creeping on so slightly because a certain userbase keeps on insisting to use it. I bet if that generation goes away it won't be so much an industry standard anymore, because the software world has changed greatly in the past 10 years and these business models aren't sustainable anymore.

A new generation is coming and it's growing up on different business models. I am not saying Steinberg is as bad as AVID, by far not. But there is a growing out-of-touchness with a new generation that uses the tools differently. AVID is feeling this, and that feeling will grow the more ''the old guard'' get replaced. Same is happening with DP. More and more is it struggling with finding an audience. I am afraid this will happen with Steinberg too, not yet, but eventually, if they don't change their update frequency and internal development pipeline.

Presonus has the manpower, the hardware, and the resources, and their development pipeline is much more efficient.

Bookmark this post and read it again in five years...


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

chrisphan said:


> No. If you want to speak facts and reasons, you can take a look at this poll result https://www.steinberg.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=285&t=166652
> They implement exactly one feature in the top 10 (2. Video Export - which was in Cubase before), and 3 in the top 20 (15. Full coloured tracks in the Mix Console, and 19. Smart Tool (Range/Select Tool))
> I don't even love the poll result personally, but if they addressed more things in the list, it would at least make sense to me.



And for some reason all of that had to be done for exactly 10.5, else they be damned?

That list was compiled sometime in August. That leaves them with two months until now. People are just whining, whining, endlessly whining, because that's what you're supposed to do nowadays.

Obviously they acknowledged these requests in some way. I can imagine that at least some of that stuff is being worked on already. Cubase is such a gargantuan program, often to its detriment. I wonder what people expect? I mean, I do know. They want all their ideas and requests implemented - right now, preferrably yesterday. For free of course.

I doubt that 10.5 was quickly cooked up as a spontaneous after-summer occupational therapy, and was planned who knows how many dev sprints ago, so it's kind of unrealistic to expect it to be a direct reaction to that list.

At the end of the day, it's a .5 upgrade and you can either get it or leave it be. They come up with some stuff and for the one or the other user, there might be something of special interest in there. Or not. It's not as if it was this essential update. Of course it's also a cash-in. I'm under the impression that people often just don't know how to set their expectations in a sensible way. Everyone has their own idea of that one MOST IMPORTANT THING that has to be sorted out as soon as possible and whatever else happens, they see as a scandalous failure to make things right in their own personal world.

Believe me, I have my frustrations with Cubase ... but this petulant whining, Jesus. That's just a sign of the times.


----------



## mscp

DS_Joost said:


> Yes, I say modern DAW development. Modern DAW development is fast and cutthroat, and stealing ideas from everyone and everywhere. I love it, because everyone benefits from this. Steinberg need to operate way faster if they are to stay where they are, in the position they're in.



I ,for one, will never use S1 because I'm super comfortable with Cubase. I know where everything is and it just works. Does it have quirks? Yes. So does every DAW. If I had to start all over again, I'd probably go DP route because I just love the idea of Chunks.

Also, advocating theft is NOT cool. :(



DS_Joost said:


> Look at what is happening with Pro Tools. That dinosaur is ever creeping on so slightly because a certain userbase keeps on insisting to use it. I bet if that generation goes away it won't be so much an industry standard anymore, because the software world has changed greatly in the past 10 years and these business models aren't sustainable anymore.



AVID won't disappear for MANY reasons. Just go to any large studio, and ask any engineer or assistant for info. Not trying to be a douche here...it's just that this topic is too long to write about and time is a little short on my end. :(



DS_Joost said:


> A new generation is coming and it's growing up on different business models.



As the beginning of any industrial revolution, there'll always be a shake up. The 4th one won't be any different than the 3rd one in some aspects, and I'm afraid nobody knows exactly what will happen.

I wouldn't be so cocky to say "Bookmark it and read it in five years" because I don't think you can predict what experts are failing to predict.


----------



## DS_Joost

Phil81 said:


> I ,for one, will never use S1 because I'm super comfortable with Cubase. I know where everything is and it just works. Does it have quirks? Yes. So does every DAW. If I had to start all over again, I'd probably go DP route because I just love the idea of Chunks.
> 
> Also, advocating theft is NOT cool. :(



No, but looking closely at what others are doing is not only cool, but mandatory in today's business...

I too, by the way, love the idea of Chunks. However, I don't like working with a product that hasn't been up to standard with regards to stability for over four years now (DP on Windows). I am not talking about some bugs here and there, but show stopping stability issues that have been reported and acknowledged and have not been fixed since introducing this DAW on Windows. That's not amateurish, that reeks of not giving a **** about a portion of your user base. Also, not communicating about it is not cool. If you don't, you fall behind. Younger people don't give a crap about the pillars that once were. They will leave you behind if you don't follow. Pull these kinds of stunts, get lost. I don't care what those goofballs over at Motunation say (yeah I said it, goofballs. Heck, you can't even mention Reaper to Steve Steele because that makes him very insecure or whatever issue that man has with other software). Whenever you bring up an issue, it's you and not the software. Get over it. The thing is broken on Windows, and has been for a long time. Those who haven't encountered it haven't been using it for long enough.

Same with AVID and their buyable ''track packs''. Yeah, **** you AVID. Stuff's not gonna fly with the modern crowd because we don't follow blindly anymore. We have options nowadays, and lots of 'em.



Phil81 said:


> AVID won't disappear for MANY reasons. Just go to any large studio, and ask any engineer or assistant for info. Not trying to be a douche here...it's just that this topic is too long to write about and time is a little short on my end. :(



Used to be any large studio. Not anymore. Slowly this is changing. It might take the next ten years, but it is happening. Also, large studios are quickly losing ground. Smaller studios are coming up. The music industry is changing. The way music is produced is changing. The large studios won't ever go away, but they won't be as numerous in the future. The nature of producing, finishing and packaging music is changing rapidly, and large studios are feeling this. The fact that there's still millions to be made doesn't change that.





Phil81 said:


> As the beginning of any industrial revolution, there'll always be a shake up. The 4th one won't be any different than the 3rd one in some aspects, and I'm afraid nobody knows exactly what will happen.
> 
> I wouldn't be so cocky to say "Bookmark it and read it in five years" because I don't think you can predict what experts are failing to predict.



And I think many experts are falling behind too, if they don't see the fragmentation of music nowadays. Artists aren't as big as they used to be anymore. There are no Queens, no Stones, no Beatles anymore and there can't be anymore because of said fragmentation. Sure, still plenty of money left, but not as much as there used to be. Also, I don't think one needs to be an ''expert'' to see this.

To add: younger people are much more cynical of ''experts'' since many so-called ''experts'' are more expertly trained in blurting out the vision of whichever company gives them the bigger paycheck. I don't care whether someone has been in the game for 40 years. That's not an automatic pass for knowledge anymore. Things aren't what they used to be. My generation has been blatantly lied to one too many times to blindly trust ''experts''.

Your knowledge is either useful, or not. As things change, certain knowledge that once made you a golden goose is now obsolete.


----------



## chrisphan

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> And for some reason all of that had to be done for exactly 10.5, else they be damned?


why do you always have to take people's words to the extreme? Not all of course but don't you think 1/10 and 3/20 is so low especially when combined with their policy to release update strictly once a year? Maybe another 30 years to get to the end of the list?
And nobody's asking for free updates here. At least I'm not and neither is the OP. When people say this should have been a free update that's just a way of expressing their disappointment. I'm sure they would be more than happy to pay for an upgrade that's worth it for them.
Anyway I've made my point. Gonna keep using my 9.5 for another year.


----------



## novaburst

Monkberry said:


> Totally agree. Let go of Windows 7. There are plenty of Cubase users with success on Windows 10 (I'm one of the many) and software developers are keeping up with coding new plugins for newer OS. Windows 7 is an old OS, were coming up on 2020. Time to move on.



This is a great point, i am on windows 7, but there is no ground breaking development to encourage me to make the switch, i do understand developers moving to windows 10 only but as it stands there is no innovation or breakthrough, by switching over in fact it does seem like a big headache just to do the same thing as you were doing before, 

But lets wait and see what is ahead of us if its good then yes i will go ahead a build a new machine and slap W10 on it but everything just seems the same at the moment, the biggest breakthrough is the SSD and every one is benefiting from it that is what i cal a breakthrough or innovation.

An ok CPU, some descent size ram, stable machine or machines, all programs run smooth, what more do we need. 

Ok Cubase is moving on now and is W 10 only but all this rainbow colors mean nothing because i am using hardware mixer controllers and mouse use is very small but i do like where Cubase is heading but it will need to do much more than multi colors as all the other additions to Cubase just will not help me do music better as music is what its all about, and i find the early C10 quite ok just as i was finding Cubase 6 and 5 great to use.

The short cuts and looks and no brainier 50% offering is why i ended up with Cubase 10 and really enjoy using it but if i was to be honest i could do exactly the same i Cubase 6 and 5.

We need development like Izotope and Sonible, more creativity, more innovation like the SSD breakthrough..
Something that amazes. just take a look at Izotope always bringing out something that is groundbreaking.


----------



## Rob Elliott

with 10.0.4 and NEWLY installed 10.5 in a separate folder. HOW to open a 10.0.4 project now in 10.5. Right clicking only gives me my 9 and 10 installed (but no 10.5 option)?????


----------



## greggybud

osum said:


> The project from which I'm importing has about 500 instrument tracks with Kontakt, most of them disabled though.
> It worked with C10, so I guess it has to do with the enhancements.


Thank you. I have PMed you for more details.


----------



## greggybud

Rob Elliott said:


> with 10.0.4 and NEWLY installed 10.5 in a separate folder. HOW to open a 10.0.4 project now in 10.5. Right clicking only gives me my 9 and 10 installed (but no 10.5 option)?????


It should give you a 10.5 option. Have any other users noticed this?

The work-around is when you open Cubase, make sure the Steinberg Hub opens. Once it opens, click cancel on the bottom right to close the hub. But the Cubase tool bar at the top remains. Then file> open> navigate to your 10.0.4 project.


----------



## Rob Elliott

greggybud said:


> It should give you a 10.5 option. Have any other users noticed this?
> 
> The work-around is when you open Cubase, make sure the Steinberg Hub opens. Once it opens, click cancel on the bottom right to close the hub. But the Cubase tool bar at the top remains. Then file> open> navigate to your 10.0.4 project.




Yea looks like it is a known issue - open 10.5 then point to project is the current workaround. I am sure it will be fixed in a hotfix coming.


----------



## greggybud

Rob Elliott said:


> Yea looks like it is a known issue - open 10.5 then point to project is the current workaround. I am sure it will be fixed in a hotfix coming.



I PMed you for a few more details.


----------



## kitekrazy

EgM said:


> Wow, almost 3 hours and no comments! C'mon, you guys have something to say about 10.5?



For me I'm not a fan of paying for a .5 update. This is the first time I've had Cubase. The upgrade price is a license of Reaper and they update it all of the time. Plus I can put it on every machine I have.


----------



## 5Lives

DS_Joost said:


> Bookmark this post and read it again in five years...



As a younger man, I used to say the same thing about Pro Tools...and yet here we are. Still dominant in the same areas it always has been. And I absolutely detest Avid's approach with Pro Tools (which actually is a pretty phenomenal DAW in many ways).


----------



## ThomasNL

Jesus Christ, I'm currently using 9.5 and did not have the money when v10 came out. Now to upgrade to 10.5 it costs a flipping €160 euros! That is literally half of the price of 9.5 :O

So this means that in a few years i could just get rid of my current license...


----------



## Consona

lucor said:


> I love Cubase to death, but I really can't stand Steinberg's policy on updates. Kind of lost hope that it'll ever change, though.


Well, I'm still on Cubase 6.0 because of their updates model. Every time there's a new version I say to myself it's a paid update and next year there's gonna be a new one, and next year a new one paid update, etc., which makes me wait for the new one, which has prevented me from actually updating for 7 or so years.  My 6.0 works fine, maybe there are some features that would help me, dunno, but for midi mock-ups it's totally sufficient.


----------



## Guy Rowland

The cheapest way to upgrade if you are a Cubase user is to buy an upgrade in the summer sale, then not activate it. When you finally do activate, it always works to the very latest version (grace periods included) I just updated a second license from 8.5 to 10.5 for £60 that way. Obviously the trick there is restraint... essentially, if you haven't upgraded that year, then definitely buy in the summer sale and just use it whenever there's a version you really do want. The longer you can hold out, the bigger the saving. Its a weird hybrid of anti-consumerism and triggering your love of a bargain.


----------



## boxed

Audio Birdi said:


> My point is that they've put these as main-feature upgrades on the main upgrade page. These shouldn't have taken so long to implement and having them labelled in giant font as something remarkable, when other DAWs have added them in free updates, isn't something to go "look, it took us a long time, pay us 50 so you can have them since we listed them as giant features for this upgrade".
> 
> I'm glad they're not Avid but when Reaper adds a full-on notation editor in a free update and even a spectrogram where you can fully edit audio inside a track too like a basic version of izotope RX... as a free upgrade. You know you're being taken for a ride for paid-upgrades.
> 
> They STILL haven't fixed the MIDI Ports / channels going AWOL / missing after years of waiting! Fixing bugs should be the priority, but hardly any do and haven't for years. Only the machine crippling ones, not the ones that we've asked to get fixed for many years that essentially break the use of the DAW.


Personally I believe bug fixes should be prioritised in free point updates but I have no qualms with new features being included as paid updates.

Not sure I understand your argument here. Are you saying that if other DAWs add new features for free, then Steinberg shouldn't charge for such features in a paid update? Cockos have a different business model with different priorities to Steinberg. FL Studio users probably would think Reaper users are being taken for a ride too, as many of them have had nearly 20 years of lifetime free updates under Imageline's business model. So where do you draw the line on what should be free and when developers need to be paid for their efforts?

As for Steinberg taking so long to implement features; the major DAWs are always playing catch up with each other in terms of features, it probably isn't easy to bolt on new features (without breaking stuff) onto what is now a very large & old codebase, but with that said Cubase is probably the most feature complete out of all the major traditional DAWs.


----------



## J-M

Guy Rowland said:


> The cheapest way to upgrade if you are a Cubase user is to buy an upgrade in the summer sale, then not activate it. When you finally do activate, it always works to the very latest version (grace periods included) I just updated a second license from 8.5 to 10.5 for £60 that way. Obviously the trick there is restraint... essentially, if you haven't upgraded that year, then definitely buy in the summer sale and just use it whenever there's a version you really do want. The longer you can hold out, the bigger the saving. Its a weird hybrid of anti-consumerism and triggering your love of a bargain.



I've adapted this approach...It's kinda weird that Steinberg lets us do it, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## stixman

Edit: No longer available!



I have a code which i bought half price update earlier in the year Cubase 9.5 to 10 i paid £42.
£42 via paypal for this unused code as it is no good for me as i am on 10 already.


----------



## MisteR

Guy Rowland said:


> The cheapest way to upgrade if you are a Cubase user is to buy an upgrade in the summer sale, then not activate it. When you finally do activate, it always works to the very latest version (grace periods included) I just updated a second license from 8.5 to 10.5 for £60 that way. Obviously the trick there is restraint... essentially, if you haven't upgraded that year, then definitely buy in the summer sale and just use it whenever there's a version you really do want. The longer you can hold out, the bigger the saving. Its a weird hybrid of anti-consumerism and triggering your love of a bargain.


That’s a good tip. Thought it only worked for the half version or I would have waited longer. Oh well.


----------



## Tim_Wells

Watched a video of all the stuff in the 10.5 upgrade and thought ... Wow! What a great upgrade! Then I discovered I had to pay for it.  

Duh! Should've known since I had purchased a .5 upgrade in the past and was aware of them. It just kind of snuck up on me.


----------



## ateliermusic

I'm having issues with some instrument tracks not "freezing" correctly in 10.5. It process, but when you playback there's nothing there. Checking in the Freeze folder there's a WAV file, but it's 92 bytes and no audio as a result. 

Don't know if others have seen this. Problems so far have been with an Omnisphere instrument an Trillion one as well. Others Omni and Trillion patches freeze fine, so I'm at a loss why some work and some don't. 

Anyone else seen this before?


----------



## Allegro

^ Wow will test it out myself! I'm also having a weird issue where if you load up any sound in the sampler track, then go to preferences to change the color scheme while the lower zone is up, Cubase just freezes


----------



## shomynik

@EgM and @Jeremy Gillam You mentioned the inspector, if I understood you right... There is indeed a possibility (implemented a few versions back) to have the whole mixer strip opened in the Inspector by expanding the Instrument tab (in case of EgM's screen-shot it is the purple Halion tab) . Then you get the options to expand Audio Inserts, Sends and Fader. You can even set those permanently expanded by holding CTRL (on windows). Two drawbacks though:

1. For MIDI tracks you have to manually set their relation to their audio output in case you are using a multitimbral instrument with multiple audio outs. But you set it once, save the template and forget it.

2. Inserts and Sends don't fold like in Mixer, and with recent expanding of the insert slot number, these 3 tabs are too high for everything under 2160p so scrolling is necessary. It is the biggest reason I bought 4k monitor with which everything fit and now I open the Mixer much much less frequent - a true workflow speed boost.

Cheers
Milos


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

shomynik said:


> @EgM and @Jeremy Gillam You mentioned the inspector, if I understood you right... There is indeed a possibility to have the whole mixer strip opened in the Inspector by expanding the Instrument tab (in case of EgM's screen-shot it is the purple Halion tab) . Then you get the options to expand Audio Inserts, Sends and Fader. You can even set those permanently expanded by holding CTRL (on windows). Two drawbacks though:
> 
> 1. For MIDI tracks you have to manually set their relation to their audio output in case you are using a multitimbral instrument with multiple audio outs. But you set it once, save the template and forget it.
> 
> 2. Inserts and Sends don't fold like in Mixer, and with recent expanding of the insert slot number, these 3 tabs are too high for everything under 2160p so scrolling is necessary. The biggest reason I bought 4k monitor with which everything fit and I open the Mixer much much less frequent - a true workflow speed boost.
> 
> Cheers
> Milos


What I wish for is actually some mix controls in this section of the project window, similar to what Pro Tools and to a lesser extent Logic offer.


----------



## shomynik

Jeremy Gillam said:


> What I wish for is actually some mix controls in this section of the project window, similar to what Pro Tools and to a lesser extent Logic offer.


Ah, I see. Well that would not work for a lot of ppl including me. With a large project (100+ tracks, not to mention templates of 1000+ tracks), to minimize horizontal scrolling one can't afford that track height but much thinner (I use the second from the minimum height). So nothing else would fit on it, hence my enthusiasm regarding the inspector possibility I mentioned and use daily.


----------



## 5Lives

Jeremy Gillam said:


> What I wish for is actually some mix controls in this section of the project window, similar to what Pro Tools and to a lesser extent Logic offer.



This would be great. Love the little fader PT has.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Can someone comment on the improvements to the score editor? Or what it needs...?


----------



## shomynik

They didn't go all the way with cycle region activation thingy, it's half-baked as it is - when deactivated, it's area in the upper part of the timeline is still there and can't be used for timeline scrolling, it's just that now when pressed it doesn't do anything. I really hope they fix that and completely remove it once deactivated as "aiming" for the timeline scroll area is still hard on 4k display.


----------



## samphony

shomynik said:


> They didn't go all the way with cycle region activation thingy, it's half-baked as it is - when deactivated, it's area in the upper part of the timeline is still there and can't be used for timeline scrolling, it's just that now when pressed it doesn't do anything. I really hope they fix that and completely remove it once deactivated as "aiming" for the timeline scroll area is still hard on 4k display.


just insert another ruler track or use the option/alt+shift and drag for scrubbing the playmarker.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I rarely go up to the cycle region area to locate the cursor in Cubase. If you hold alt-shift and click where you want the cursor to go it will locate. Also works in key editor unlike "locate when click in empty space". You can customize the modifier keys in preferences.


----------



## J-M

Jeremy Gillam said:


> I rarely go up to the cycle region area to locate the cursor in Cubase. If you hold alt-shift and click where you want the cursor to go it will locate. Also works in key editor unlike "locate when click in empty space". You can customize the modifier keys in preferences.



I didn't know this, very useful...Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## SBK

did you guys see that padshop and retrologue now work as 3rd party vst plugins in for ex. Reaper? and you can drag and drop wav files into padshop from reaper browser too


----------



## shomynik

samphony said:


> just insert another ruler track or use the option/alt+shift and drag for scrubbing the playmarker.


Woa, I always have another ruler (one for bars, another for time), yet it never crossed my mind that I can click on it just like on the fixed one.  Amazing! Thank you!

But somehow I never used to using alt+shift+click instead, and I tried. I think I'll give "Locate when clicked on Empty Space" another shot, quite liked that feature in Reaper recently.


----------



## dpasdernick

Import Tracks!!!!!

I love Steinberg. They never disappoint. Best investment ever.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Jeremy Gillam said:


> What I wish for is actually some mix controls in this section of the project window, similar to what Pro Tools and to a lesser extent Logic offer.


My workaround for this regarding volume control is opening the first automation lane. There you have the number of the set volume. Hovering over it with the cursor you can adjust the volume with the mousewheel or dragging it. I really would wish they would implement it directly in the track info.
Strange enough in group tracks there it is. So shouldn't be a big deal I suppose.


----------



## samphony

shomynik said:


> Woa, I always have another ruler (one for bars, another for time), yet it never crossed my mind that I can click on it just like on the fixed one.  Amazing! Thank you!
> 
> But somehow I never used to using alt+shift+click instead, and I tried. I think I'll give "Locate when clicked on Empty Space" another shot, quite liked that feature in Reaper recently.


i’ve re-assigned the option/alt+shift + drag to command/control + drag so i only need to use one modifier to scrub the playmarker.


----------



## Danny

Hello,

After upgrading to Cubase 10.5. Cubase blacklisted many of Native-Instruments plugins including Massive-X. Do you have a workaround for this?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Michael Antrum

It's probably of little help, but these plugs are all OK on my installation. See what happens if you enable them....


----------



## Danny

Michael Antrum said:


> It's probably of little help, but these plugs are all OK on my installation. See what happens if you enable them....


Thanks a lot .... after reactivated, it seems they are OK now.


----------



## jononotbono

So, export Video.

You can choose 44.1khz or 48khz. Why on earth is 44.1khz even an option. Video needs to be at 48khz.

And only export on 16bit. No 24 bit!

And it exports as an MP3! No wav.



Can only hope for an update to this.


----------



## novaburst

jononotbono said:


> So, export Video.
> 
> You can choose 44.1khz or 48khz. Why on earth is 44.1khz even an option. Video needs to be at 48khz.
> 
> And only export on 16bit. No 24 bit!
> 
> And it exports as an MP3! No wav.
> 
> 
> 
> Can only hope for an update to this.



I really do not understand why Cubase users will not upgrade to Neundo and take full advantage of video editing, or put your audio in something 3rd party video editing like Light works for, it is so obvious the video in cubase is a half hearted development and its been like this for years.

Cubase music only full stop ! cant have the best of both worlds with Cubase but with Neundo you can


----------



## AllanH

I jumped on 10.5 pro today. I'm very pleased - it seems smoother, faster, less CPU, and just overall works well. I really like the track coloring in the mixer as that gives me a far better "perspective" on the many channels. Cubase 10.5 became the default when opening .cpr files, so that works as I had hoped. I have two "Edit with" entries for .cpr files, one for 10.0.xx and one for 10.5, it would appear.


----------



## Monkberry

Been working all day with 10.5 and all seems good so far. I've been testing here and there since Wednesday. On top of that, I went ahead and updated Windows 10 to the newly released 1909. Yes, I like to push my luck but after some wackiness with the eLicenser and reinstalling the latest version for the 3rd time since 10.0.40, all is good. CPU is still good, no blacklisted VST's and it's running smoothly. I wouldn't advise anyone to update to Windows 10 1909 but you can always roll back if you're curious. I'm staying on 1909 since I see no trouble (yet).


----------



## EgM

novaburst said:


> I really do not understand why Cubase users will not upgrade to Neundo and take full advantage of video editing, or put your audio in something 3rd party video editing like Light works for, it is so obvious the video in cubase is a half hearted development and its been like this for years.
> 
> Cubase music only full stop ! cant have the best of both worlds with Cubase but with Neundo you can





There really is no reason for Cubase to export audio only to 16 bit. Studio One lets me export video in 48khz / 32 bit AAC and is way cheaper than Cubase.

But below is reason enough for me to never crossgrade to Nuendo and lose my Cubase license in the process


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

Danny said:


> Hello,
> 
> After upgrading to Cubase 10.5. Cubase blacklisted many of Native-Instruments plugins including Massive-X. Do you have a workaround for this?
> 
> Thank you very much.


Wow, this would be annoying. I do hope they go VST3 soon, as I want to purge my life of VST2 (NI are one of two or three developers I have that use this version still) :/


----------



## novaburst

EgM said:


> There really is no reason for Cubase to export audio only to 16 bit. Studio One lets me export video in 48khz / 32 bit AAC and is way cheaper than Cubase.
> 
> But below is reason enough for me to never crossgrade to Nuendo and lose my Cubase license in the process


Maybe to wait for a sale or something, as the price is also for Cubase 5 and 6 so at least one of those licenses can be given up, in any case Neundo is a great program for those into Video editing or film.

Plus Cubase is part of Neundo package too


----------



## Rob Elliott

jononotbono said:


> So, export Video.
> 
> You can choose 44.1khz or 48khz. Why on earth is 44.1khz even an option. Video needs to be at 48khz.
> 
> And only export on 16bit. No 24 bit!
> 
> And it exports as an MP3! No wav.
> 
> 
> 
> Can only hope for an update to this.




….and ONLY stereo out busses (no Quad) :(


----------



## EgM

novaburst said:


> Maybe to wait for a sale or something, as the price is also for Cubase 5 and 6 so at least one of those licenses can be given up, in any case Neundo is a great program for those into Video editing or film.
> 
> Plus Cubase is part of Neundo package too



Yeah I know Nuendo includes everything Cubase does, just pulling your chain @novaburst 

But I would never raise my Cubase upgrade prices by crossgrading to Nuendo just for video stuff that other external apps can do better for cheaper, just like you said


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Did the update. Exported my profile from C10 profile manager, but seems like that didn´t do much. 
Still have to do lots of tweaking to get my personal preferences to what I had in C10 like custom colors, midi controller lanes setup, midi and audio settings etc. Is this normal? I would have thought this settings would be included in your profile.
Makes every upgrade a bit of a hassle to be honest


----------



## Jaap

GuitarG said:


> Did the update. Exported my profile from C10 profile manager, but seems like that didn´t do much.
> Still have to do lots of tweaking to get my personal preferences to what I had in C10 like custom colors, midi controller lanes setup, midi and audio settings etc. Is this normal? I would have thought this settings would be included in your profile.
> Makes every upgrade a bit of a hassle to be honest



That's odd... mine just worked without even doing anything. Upgraded and all the settings are just like with C10 version


----------



## Fever Phoenix

eross2121 said:


> I bought cubase 10 in august. what is the upgrade price to 10.5? i can’t find it


59$ it seems


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Jaap said:


> That's odd... mine just worked without even doing anything. Upgraded and all the settings are just like with C10 version



Bedankt Jaap. I’ll send the guys at Steinberg an email because this has happened at every upgrade


----------



## shomynik

GuitarG said:


> Bedankt Jaap. I’ll send the guys at Steinberg an email because this has happened at every upgrade


You could just manually copy all the preference files from the v10 folder.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

so, can I install 10.5 seperatly or do I upgrade from 10.4 ?

I am in the middle of an important project and would hate to lose time with software, compability and stability issues.

..or shall I just wait a little ?


----------



## jononotbono

Fever Phoenix said:


> ..or shall I just wait a little ?



Yes. Absolutely wait. The update isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Fever Phoenix

jononotbono said:


> Yes. Absolutely wait. The update isn't going anywhere.



yeah, I usually do, C10 was the first one I jumped on right away, coming from 8.5 and I did not activate until 10.3, which was a good call.

But I will keep an eye on the reviews here 

thanks @jononotbono


----------



## shomynik

Fever Phoenix said:


> so, can I install 10.5 seperatly or do I upgrade from 10.4 ?
> 
> I am in the middle of an important project and would hate to lose time with software, compability and stability issues.
> 
> ..or shall I just wait a little ?


I have it installed separately. ATM I have 9.5, 10 and 10.5 completely independent. It installs automatically like that, at least on my system.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

shomynik said:


> You could just manually copy all the preference files from the v10 folder.



Yeah, copied over logical editor presets and some other stuff but not the general program presets as Steinberg advised me against that after I did so last time and the program didn’t work correctly 
Maybe it’s just my PC but it’s working all fine now, just some more work


----------



## mixtur

Monkberry said:


> The grace period for free update from Cubase 10 pro is if you bought it within 6 weeks prior to today so August does not qualify. $59 for your 10.5 update.


It’s actually from the activation date, some people wait for yeas to activate


----------



## shomynik

GuitarG said:


> Yeah, copied over logical editor presets and some other stuff but not the general program presets as Steinberg advised me against that after I did so last time and the program didn’t work correctly
> Maybe it’s just my PC but it’s working all fine now, just some more work



I see. Strange, here it automatically picks up the prefs from the previous version and carry them over, it's a process clearly marked in the loading window during the first launch of the freshly installed update.


----------



## Monkberry

mixtur said:


> It’s actually from the activation date, some people wait for yeas to activate


Found that out from an earlier post. Seems pretty fair to me. I typically wouldn't download unless I intend to install but I suppose there are reasons why others hold off that long.


----------



## Rob Elliott

GuitarG said:


> Yeah, copied over logical editor presets and some other stuff but not the general program presets as Steinberg advised me against that after I did so last time and the program didn’t work correctly
> Maybe it’s just my PC but it’s working all fine now, just some more work


Had same issues copying over my prefs (from the upgrade) - I can never remember ALL he xml files I need to grab - I just copied over ALL my prefs from last version of 10 and all is perfect. Strange they are not migrating for some of us. Great update though. Working solid here


----------



## Atardecer

Guy Rowland said:


> I just checked - the 14 core limit (to avoid dropouts) should have gone away in 10.0, it only affected 9.5 and earlier. https://helpcenter.steinberg.de/hc/...ws-10-audio-dropouts-on-multi-core-CPU-setups . AFAIK there has been no changes to the engine or resource allocation in 10.5


Hey Guy, have a look here. I suck at any technical explanation and might've got some things wrong but not certain things are quite "fixed" (PS. can't seem to link to the article page on FB but should be able to expand the image for the post:


----------



## samphony

QUESTION: 
Did Steinberg fixed the visibility configuration by adding a "lock configuration" feature or something similar?


----------



## Guy Rowland

Atardecer - I pretty much always run AG set to low, which works fine for me with VE Pro, which is perhaps why I'm not seeing any issues. In fact during the last 6 months or so, I've had far less CPU issues in general - the bar stays quite high, but no cracks or dropouts here (256 buffer) with lots of instances of U-he synths, Omni etc.

I've always said that Cubase is not an especially efficient DAW and I'd welcome any improvements, but at the mo its well behaved for me.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Guy Rowland said:


> Atardecer - I pretty much always run AG set to low, which works fine for me with VE Pro, which is perhaps why I'm not seeing any issues. In fact during the last 6 months or so, I've had far less CPU issues in general - the bar stays quite high, but no cracks or dropouts here (256 buffer) with lots of instances of U-he synths, Omni etc.
> 
> I've always said that Cubase is not an especially efficient DAW and I'd welcome any improvements, but at the mo its well behaved for me.



I agree. Pretty stable for the last couple of months and easily handles big projects without dropouts although I have to use a buffer size of 512. Which soundcard do you use Guy, if I may ask.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Guy Rowland said:


> Atardecer - I pretty much always run AG set to low, which works fine for me with VE Pro, which is perhaps why I'm not seeing any issues. In fact during the last 6 months or so, I've had far less CPU issues in general - the bar stays quite high, but no cracks or dropouts here (256 buffer) with lots of instances of U-he synths, Omni etc.
> 
> I've always said that Cubase is not an especially efficient DAW and I'd welcome any improvements, but at the mo its well behaved for me.


Guy, are you using AG in low and not disabling AG for VEP in the plugin manager? I have asio guard set to high but disablied VEP due to the audio cuts when selecting channels


----------



## Rob Elliott

Pablocrespo said:


> Guy, are you using AG in low and not disabling AG for VEP in the plugin manager? I have asio guard set to high but disablied VEP due to the audio cuts when selecting channels



AG set to high and VEP disabled (AG) in plugin is the best setting here (w10). YMMV.


----------



## Pablocrespo

Yes I have that same config, but maybe Guy has a better approach I have not tried.
Also he could have a better interface than me.


----------



## stigc56

samphony said:


> QUESTION:
> Did Steinberg fixed the visibility configuration by adding a "lock configuration" feature or something similar?


What do you mean?


----------



## samphony

stigc56 said:


> What do you mean?


If you create configs for food groups like per group or vendor and as soon as you add new / duplicate tracks to your project these tracks will show up under each configuration


----------



## stigc56

I use Metagrid for visibility purpose. Naming ex. all woodwind tracks with a [w] in the name. This way all newly added tracks will show in the appropriate group automatic. Is this what you mean?
Well I don't think I understand!


----------



## Guy Rowland

I'm on the RME Babyface here. Not a bad idea to have AG2 high and off for VE Pro actually, but low-for-all works pretty well for me on a 7820X OC'd to 4.3ghz. For some reason I've never had a glitch with VE Pro and AG2 set to low. Medium and it goes bonkers.


----------



## Michael Antrum

Whilst all my desktop machines are Mac's, I've just moved to PC for my laptop. So I spent the last weekend getting everything sorted out and installed. Rather a mammoth task TBH. 

Anyway, on the PC version I am have a bit of difficulty with the thumbnail view of Instruments and FX plugins. Lots are missing and there are big blank spaces in the thumbnail view. It's not really an issue, as I prefer the list view rather than the pretty picture view, but is anyone else seeing this on PC ?


----------



## Atardecer

Guy Rowland said:


> I'm on the RME Babyface here. Not a bad idea to have AG2 high and off for VE Pro actually, but low-for-all works pretty well for me on a 7820X OC'd to 4.3ghz. For some reason I've never had a glitch with VE Pro and AG2 set to low. Medium and it goes bonkers.


AFAIK, the big issue is with AG off and still crippling core usage on Win 10, but I may be wrong. This is also where drivers will matter big time, and RME are the best option on PC for sure. Native Instruments had an issue awhile back with Native Access basically sending all libraries into demo mode and ftitzing out because it basically wasn't coded to cope with systems with more than 32 CPU threads (thankfully now fixed). Ni's advice was to disable those extra cores (until they fixed it - ROFL). It's a minefield.


----------



## 5Lives

Random question - when I double click a MIDI clip, it opens the editor in the bottom zone which is fine. But is there a key modifier to change it so the double click will open in the full window editor when I want it to?


----------



## Atardecer

5Lives said:


> Random question - when I double click a MIDI clip, it opens the editor in the bottom zone which is fine. But is there a key modifier to change it so the double click will open in the full window editor when I want it to?


I dont have 10.5 and am not at cubase system so dont know exact wording but this default behavior is governed in Preferences/Editors. Can choose how the MIDI editor opens from there.


----------



## Stillneon

I believe that’s a preference setting which sets the default action on double click.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

A couple irksome things I noticed in 10.5 — the range selection portion of the 'smart tool' doesn't work properly in the in-place MIDI editor, and in the new import tracks dialog it's frustrating that shift-clicking a range of tracks doesn't select everything in between.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

5Lives said:


> Random question - when I double click a MIDI clip, it opens the editor in the bottom zone which is fine. But is there a key modifier to change it so the double click will open in the full window editor when I want it to?



Like Stillneon said, it´s in preferences under the "editors"
Select "Double-click opens Editor in a Window"


----------



## samphony

stigc56 said:


> I use Metagrid for visibility purpose. Naming ex. all woodwind tracks with a [w] in the name. This way all newly added tracks will show in the appropriate group automatic. Is this what you mean?
> Well I don't think I understand!


Yes that is similar to what you do with metagrid. Only difference is that I use the visibility configuration options and don't want cubase to auto spill/auto distribute new or duplicated tracks to all configurations. Because up until cubase 10 if you create new tracks and show say "woodwinds" these new tracks will show up in the woodwinds configuration which in my opinion is counter intuitive to using configurations. 

Meaning I expect cubase to only show tracks that I've set up in each configuration. Removing newly created tracks from and to update each configuration constantly is again counter intuitive.


----------



## 5Lives

Stillneon said:


> I believe that’s a preference setting which sets the default action on double click.



Thanks but I’m not looking to change the default behavior. Instead I want to toggle between opening in the lower zone and full window via a key modifier for the mouse double click. Is that possible that you know of?


----------



## stigc56

samphony said:


> Meaning I expect cubase to only show tracks that I've set up in each configuration. Removing newly created tracks from and to update each configuration constantly is again counter intuitive.


Oh I understand. You WANT to do it yourself 
Still find a lot of the old quirks:
If I use "Enlarge selected tracks" and select the marker track and a cycle marker (which I use a lot) C10 will select the cycle marker for just 1 sec!
Again tracks get selected without clicking: If I select track 10 and press record, C10 might jump to another track and start recording.
Anyone else with these problems?


----------



## samphony

stigc56 said:


> Oh I understand. You WANT to do it yourself
> Still find a lot of the old quirks:
> If I use "Enlarge selected tracks" and select the marker track and a cycle marker (which I use a lot) C10 will select the cycle marker for just 1 sec!
> Again tracks get selected without clicking: If I select track 10 and press record, C10 might jump to another track and start recording.
> Anyone else with these problems?


I guess my issue is not fixed then?


----------



## stigc56

Well I don't use the configuration system, so I don't know. Sorry.


----------



## Allegro

5Lives said:


> Thanks but I’m not looking to change the default behavior. Instead I want to toggle between opening in the lower zone and full window via a key modifier for the mouse double click. Is that possible that you know of?


I know what you mean. While I don't think there is a key modifier with a mouse click, there's at least a separate key command that you can use (eg Ctrl+enter etc)

Here's a solution that i can think of:
Under preferences, there's another option called "Open Editors command opens Editors in XX"
You want to set XX to be Full Window. Then go to keycommands and look for a command called "Editors - Open key editor".
It's different than the one called open/close editor which is probably already mapped to your enter key.



Jeremy Gillam said:


> A couple irksome things I noticed in 10.5 — the range selection portion of the 'smart tool' doesn't work properly in the in-place MIDI editor, and in the new import tracks dialog it's frustrating that shift-clicking a range of tracks doesn't select everything in between.


Only a couple? You're a lucky man! Here's another one. I was setting up expression maps today and if you try to set remote keys, this happens:






That's how the window is supposed to look like. In my example, I can't even resize it or anything. There aren't even any scroll bars for me to get to the Key Mapping section.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

Allegro said:


> Only a couple? You're a lucky man!



Okay maybe more than a couple...I haven't even dared check to see if they fixed the absurd "Mute pre-send when mute" behavior in preferences, not to mention touch automation hasn't worked as it should for many versions. I am a lucky man though because I have good parents.


----------



## shomynik

Pablocrespo said:


> Yes I have that same config, but maybe Guy has a better approach I have not tried.
> Also he could have a better interface than me.


I'm also on low AG and AG enabled for VEP as AG brings a lot of benefit. My interface is RME AIO pcie card.


----------



## AllanH

Jaap said:


> That's odd... mine just worked without even doing anything. Upgraded and all the settings are just like with C10 version


Same for me.


----------



## matthieuL

I don't know if it was already there in 10.0 (I jumped from 9.5 to 10.5), but here is a big improvement (at least for me) : the dropdown list of expression maps has now a scrollbar (before that, the dropdown was veeeeeeeery slow, we had to hold the bottom arrow)
We still can't reorder the list, but we can't ask for Steinberg to be too smart...


----------



## Auddict

Track import + video export sold me. Looking forward to trying these out


----------



## ThomasNL

matthieuL said:


> I don't know if it was already there in 10.0 (I jumped from 9.5 to 10.5), but here is a big improvement (at least for me) : the dropdown list of expression maps has now a scrollbar (before that, the dropdown was veeeeeeeery slow, we had to hold the bottom arrow)
> We still can't reorder the list, but we can't ask for Steinberg to be too smart...


Wow...game changer right here hehe

I hope 11.0 will completely update the expression map system...So many quirks still.


----------



## Guy Rowland

ThomasNL said:


> I hope 11.0 will completely update the expression map system...So many quirks still.



I'd love to use expression maps. So much so that I've spent serious time on three separate occasions, with heavy forum help, and I just hate them. Not just the setting up - that's awful - but in use I hate them too. They don't behave in the way I want them too, I can't just drag them around to the artics I want. They seem insane to me.

For me they're over-engineered and clumsy. Really all I want is an area which is hivved off from the main keyroll, so expempt from stuff like transpose events. And the ability to name keyswitches would be nice. That would do me to be honest. As it is, I just use good old fashioned key editor and keyswitches, which I tend to standardise across my libraries.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I use keyswitches and expression maps as Attributions (or attributes, I have them in spanish), and after recording I use my dtouch in my touchscreen to select an attribution for me in the drop down menu at the info line (I have recorded the mouse movement)

So it´s just selecting the notes, touch a button and it´s legato or spicatto. It is one of the things that have make a greater difference in my work speed. I have another button to switch to another part so, changing lots of channels articulations is a breeze. 

It´s literally miles ahead of keyswitches (which I have almost standarized and use a steinberg cmc PD to trigger, so I don´t loose piano keys)


----------



## 5Lives

I also use EM as attributes (don't like direction). Works similar to Logic's articulations - great for me! Babylonwaves also made the maps for a ton of libraries, so that saves me most of the headaches of making them myself (though you will likely want to customize them a bit).


----------



## YuHirà

osum said:


> The project from which I'm importing has about 500 instrument tracks with Kontakt, most of them disabled though.
> It worked with C10, so I guess it has to do with the enhancements.



I have had the same problem with my template since the C10.5 (it was working well before). But it still works with smaller templates.

In my big template, all my tracks are disabled and routed but it takes a while (more than 5 minutes) before I can get access to the import window :-(


----------



## greggybud

YuHirà said:


> I have had the same problem with my template since the C10.5 (it was working well before). But it still works with smaller templates.
> 
> In my big template, all my tracks are disabled and routed but it takes a while (more than 5 minutes) before I can get access to the import window :-(


This is a verified issue with projects of large track counts. Hopefully a fix will happen soon.


----------



## lucor

Found another problem: when trying to add additional controls to a Generic Map (just pressing the 'Add' button on the right), Cubase crashes immediately. The exact same thing works fine in C10.
Does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## samphony

5Lives said:


> I also use EM as attributes (don't like direction). Works similar to Logic's articulations - great for me! Babylonwaves also made the maps for a ton of libraries, so that saves me most of the headaches of making them myself (though you will likely want to customize them a bit).


Without @babylonwaves EM I wouldn't use EM at all but still integrating them in logic takes 3 seconds in cubase you have to add them one by one. Very bad UX in my opinion.


----------



## 5Lives

samphony said:


> Without @babylonwaves EM I wouldn't use EM at all but still integrating them in logic takes 3 seconds in cubase you have to add them one by one. Very bad UX in my opinion.



Yes Cubase needs a batch load option.


----------



## awaey

problem: C 10.5 version on mac , unusable, very slow and some functions frozen. also crashes .


----------



## stigc56

nawzadhaji said:


> problem: C 10.5 version on mac , unusable, very slow and some functions frozen. also crashes .


I have opposite experience. Here it works faster, easier on CPU. If you need help please give us some more information.


----------



## stigc56

That looks serious! I'm afraid I can't help you with some specific or scientific advise, but to reinstall, check e-licenser and so on. Good luck!


----------



## blinkofani

nawzadhaji said:


> Thank for your information I attached ONE picture , example after loading sample or after enable some track on template .i don't have that problem on C10.40 ...


Are you really on Mavericks or you just like that wave so much you kept it untill now? C10.5 is macOS Mojave and later. 

Blink


----------



## awaey

blinkofani said:


> Are you really on Mavericks or you just like that wave so much you kept it untill now? C10.5 is macOS Mojave and later.
> 
> Blink


thanks for information
Good to know ,I am on macOS High Sierra my be that reason make problems when I go home I try to update , . Long time I am using that wave I don’t have better choice for backgrounds.


----------



## BenjaminParis

lucor said:


> Found my first problem: I can't import tracks from my orchestral templates, as soon as the loading bar finishes I get a spinning ball of death and C10.5 becomes unusuable until I force quit it.
> Anyone else have the same problem?


I have kind of a similar problem: in a project using about 15 instruments split into 3 instances in Vienna Ensemble Pro (just because it's cleared for me: one for strings, one for woodwinds, one for brass)-which shouldn't be a problem with 32 GO of Ram on my iMac. When I start to work there's no problem but after a while the spinning ball appears for a good while. Then it stops, but whenever I move the mouse or touch anything in the screen it starts again to roll... I don't know if this is connected to this issue, but although I said in the preference to autosave every 20 minutes, every 5 minutes or less everything freezes and takes like 10 seconds to save the project (and the Vienna Ensemble Pro project).


----------



## Nicholas

I‘m on Mojave here. Already downloaded 10.5.5 and performance is definitely worse than in CB 10. 
However, one really annoying thing started happening in 10.5.5: sometimes the position cursor doesn’t jump to the desired position when clicking in the nav bar. It just disappears until you scroll around a bit and click again. Very weird. 

Also, have you noticed that Macros beginning with „Enable/Hide Track“ command are grayed out and can only be called via a Generic Remote or the PLE? And also, speaking of Generic Remotes, deleting Mappings in a GE does weird things (deletes the one below your selected mapping), making the first one impossible to delete. If you keep clicking delete, it will delete the „Output Mapping“, while the „Input Mapping“ stays in there. Clicking „add“ will then crash Cubase. 

I‘m a Cubase user since 11 years, but 10.5. definitely wasn’t their best update.


----------



## holywilly

Anyone has C10.5 install on Sierra?

it runs pretty smoothly until recently I have experienced sudden crashes. Also, Output’s Arcade hangs C10.5 quite often these few weeks! Never had any issues in 2019.....weird!


----------



## DS_Joost

Last night I suddenly had problems with plugin scaling on Windows 10, Cubase 10.5. 4K screen, hi dpi on. Some plugins (Voltage Modular and Pigments 2) appear superlarge and pixelated whilst only showing a quarter of their interface (the rest is simply cut off). Play (vst3 version) appears with a large black border on the bottom and the right. Going back a version doesn't fix these problems anymore. Other DAWs don't do this. It also appeared all of a sudden, was working fine before. Reinstalled the plugins to no avail too.

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## mscp

DS_Joost said:


> Last night I suddenly had problems with plugin scaling on Windows 10, Cubase 10.5. 4K screen, hi dpi on. Some plugins (Voltage Modular and Pigments 2) appear superlarge and pixelated whilst only showing a quarter of their interface (the rest is simply cut off). Play (vst3 version) appears with a large black border on the bottom and the right. Going back a version doesn't fix these problems anymore. Other DAWs don't do this. It also appeared all of a sudden, was working fine before. Reinstalled the plugins to no avail too.
> 
> Anyone know anything about this?



Cubase hidpi does not work well. Plugin Alliance plugins also have issues on Cubase at 4k.


----------



## DS_Joost

Phil81 said:


> Cubase hidpi does not work well. Plugin Alliance plugins also have issues on Cubase at 4k.



I figured yeah. Well, guess it's time fire up good ol' reliable Studio One again then.


----------



## Zedcars

BenjaminParis said:


> I have kind of a similar problem: in a project using about 15 instruments split into 3 instances in Vienna Ensemble Pro (just because it's cleared for me: one for strings, one for woodwinds, one for brass)-which shouldn't be a problem with 32 GO of Ram on my iMac. When I start to work there's no problem but after a while the spinning ball appears for a good while. Then it stops, but whenever I move the mouse or touch anything in the screen it starts again to roll... I don't know if this is connected to this issue, but although I said in the preference to autosave every 20 minutes, every 5 minutes or less everything freezes and takes like 10 seconds to save the project (and the Vienna Ensemble Pro project).


I get the ISBOD (infinite spinning beachball of death) on my Mojave system too. I have VSL VEP7 installed, but it’s happening on a project on which I’m not using VEP. Only BBCSO, Kontakt 5.6.8 and SINE player.


----------



## BenjaminParis

Zedcars said:


> I get the ISBOD (infinite spinning beachball of death) on my Mojave system too. I have VSL VEP7 installed, but it’s happening on a project on which I’m not using VEP. Only BBCSO, Kontakt 5.6.8 and SINE player.


The problem with VE Pro was more or less fixed for me since I decoupled and disabled cells unless there is midi activity. No problem to mention with other plugins, as I don't have any except the Cubase ones...


----------



## NYC Composer

I somebody actually having success with Cubase 10.55 on Mojave? It's a mess on my iMac 2019, 3.6khz i9 8 core, which should be smoking fast. Activity Monitor shows high core use, especially the first core, with ONE piano playing with ONE reverb, ONE native compressor and a few bands of eq, and that's in Konkat on VEP 6. Export audio shows crazy spikes. Over a few hrs, spinning beachballs make it even more unusable, then I have to restart.


----------



## michaelrohanek

@DS_Joost Do you mind sharing with me how your Avid S1 works for you in Cubase 10.5? I am finding it a bit hit and miss particularly in the area of Quick Controls. I can press Shift-EQ to get the Instrument window which shows the current VST instrument, and the S1 displays the quick controls, but not all the time. Then, if I re-assign a quick control to something else the S1 does not follow - it just stops working for that quick control. Any advice?


----------



## DS_Joost

michaelrohanek said:


> @DS_Joost Do you mind sharing with me how your Avid S1 works for you in Cubase 10.5? I am finding it a bit hit and miss particularly in the area of Quick Controls. I can press Shift-EQ to get the Instrument window which shows the current VST instrument, and the S1 displays the quick controls, but not all the time. Then, if I re-assign a quick control to something else the S1 does not follow - it just stops working for that quick control. Any advice?



I believe you are mistaking my knowledge of Studio One with my knowledge of the Avid S1. The former in which I am an expert and the latter of which I know quite close to zero; only that it exists😅

Acronyms are fun aren't they?

I'm sure someone can help you out, though. @Guy Rowland didn't you have an Avid S1 with Cubase or am I confusing people here?


----------

